# Virginia Brunswick stew



## fxsales1959 (Oct 3, 2021)

Way back 'bout 50 years ago or so, I spent a good deal of my childhood on my grandparent's tobacco farm in Central Virginia. I could never explain to Northerners what a bowl of Brunswick stew with scratch made biscuits would do for your belly. This was so far back I used to help Grandma chuck wood into the cast iron stove/oven. It took the missus a few tries, but finally found the recipe below. HINT:  even better if you throw a yradbird in the smoker to use for the chicken part. I got one one brine right now to do just that.
Enjoy:    https://tastykitchen.com/recipes/soups/virginia-style-brunswick-stew/
eat on Y'all
john


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 3, 2021)

Good looking stew. And looks like a great base to tweak to your taste!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2021)

I always thought that Brunswick stew was made with pulled pork. I have never made it, but I have had it from other people & it was always PP. This looks like an interesting alternative. 
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 3, 2021)

Gonna be good. I love Brunswick stew. Here's one I did last winter






						Brunswick Stew
					

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Had some leftovers in the deep freeze From some previous smokes so decided to throw them in a brunswick Stew. Not many pics but this is easy and tasty as heck. The meats were a pound of smoked pulled pork and a pound of pulled smoked chicken. Didn't get pics of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 3, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> Way back 'bout 50 years ago or so, I spent a good deal of my childhood on my grandparent's tobacco farm in Central Virginia. I could never explain to Northerners what a bowl of Brunswick stew with scratch made biscuits would do for your belly. This was so far back I used to help Grandma chuck wood into the cast iron stove/oven. It took the missus a few tries, but finally found the recipe below. HINT:  even better if you throw a yradbird in the smoker to use for the chicken part. I got one one brine right now to do just that.
> Enjoy:    https://tastykitchen.com/recipes/soups/virginia-style-brunswick-stew/
> eat on Y'all
> john


Never heard of Brunswick Stew but now I want to try it!
Seems like any sort of pulled meat would work.
I'm going to guess that the 28oz of tomatoes in the link recipe is a typo.


----------



## rjob (Oct 3, 2021)

Search for the "'history of Brunswick stew" for some light hearted history.
Originally was whatever animal fell in to the pot.
Very good recipe in Jeff's cookbook. We add small lima beans to the mix.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I always thought that Brunswick stew was made with pulled pork. I have never made it, but I have had it from other people & it was always PP. This looks like an interesting alternative.
> Al



Hey Al;  Here in Eastern NC Brunswick stew is always made with Pulled Pork.

The Virginia variety looks pretty good too.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you! I’ve been hearing so much about Brunswick stew lately I have to try it. Listening to a podcast the other day they discussed it for an hour!


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 4, 2021)

If you've ever driven 58 in Virginia the sign welcoming you to Brunswick County says it all! A friend of mine who unfortunately passed a few years back was born and raised near Emporia Va and he would bring me their version which him and his step dad called chicken muddle. According to him they would make giant pots of the stuff and sell it at the fire station. Any of that junk in the can isn't worth the time of day.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 4, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> If you've ever driven 58 in Virginia the sign welcoming you to Brunswick County says it all! A friend of mine who unfortunately passed a few years back was born and raised near Emporia Va and he would bring me their version which him and his step dad called chicken muddle. According to him they would make giant pots of the stuff and sell it at the fire station. Any of that junk in the can isn't worth the time of day.



Thanks for the history lesson Mr. Whip.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 4, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> If you've ever driven 58 in Virginia the sign welcoming you to Brunswick County says it all! A friend of mine who unfortunately passed a few years back was born and raised near Emporia Va and he would bring me their version which him and his step dad called chicken muddle. According to him they would make giant pots of the stuff and sell it at the fire station. Any of that junk in the can isn't worth the time of day.


This recipe took me back 50-some years. none I've had since taste like grannies. it's kinda like bbq and/or red-eye gravy. different regions have different styles.


----------

